# Splügenpass /Comer See



## bruni (20. Februar 2007)

wir möchten über Ostern gerne mit den RR übern Splügenpass bzw. uns "einfahren" und suche Vorschläge für unser "Basis-Camp". Mir gefällt der Pass insbesondere von schweizer Seite aus. Wer kann mir Tipps zur italienischen Seite geben, eventuell Rückreise-Möglichkeiten zum Splügensee?

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe...


----------



## starlit (20. Februar 2007)

Der Splügenpass hat Wintersperre bis ca. 1.Mai! 
Auf der italienischen Seite kannst du bis Monte Spluga hochfahren, auf der Schweizer Seite geht nichts, da ist im Winter mämlich ein Skigebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruni (20. Februar 2007)

Danke dir für den Tipp. Eine Mitfahrerin war der Meinung, dass der Pass bereits Ostern offen sei. Ein Blick in diverse Webcams mich allerdings skeptisch.

Es wäre also ratsam, am Comer See ein Basislager aufzuschlagen...


----------



## starlit (21. Februar 2007)

Der Comer See bietet sich für Ostern als Reiseziel an, allerdings weniger zum Rennradfahren. Die Uferstrassen sind schmal und verkehrsreich. Und abseits dieser Hauptstrassen geht es immer gleich steil bergauf. Für Mountainbiker gibt es aber super Touren. Die Abfahrten stellen, wenn man nicht auf der Auffahrtstrasse zurückfahren will, allerdings einige Anforderungen an die Fahrtechnik.
Am nördlichen Comer See gibt es nur wenige Hotels, dafür aber sehr schöne Feríenwohnungen (z.B. www.casarina.com ) und viele Campingplätze, die alle an Ostern schon geöffnet haben. Wir sind über Ostern übrigens in Domaso, und können dir vor Ort gerne mit Tourentipps weiterhelfen.


----------



## Radtourer500 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß, dass der Thread schon wenig älter ist, aber er passt gerade zu meiner Frage.

Weiß jemand wann der Splügenpass dieses Jahr geöffnet wird? Danke.


----------



## starlit (6. Mai 2009)

Am Sonntag war er noch zu.
Vor Thusis kommt das Hinweis-Schild, falls noch geschlossen, über Julier- und Malojapass fahren. 
Bernadino-Route ist  zur Zeit nicht zu empfehlen, Baustellen!


----------



## Radtourer500 (6. Mai 2009)

Danke. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Schnee auf dem Julier und Majolerpass aus. Kann man da mit dem Auto schon mit Sommerreifen drüber fahren? 

Wir wollen am 21.05. eigentlich über den Splügenpass zum Comer See. Aber momentan sieht es nicht so aus, als ob er in 2 Wochen geöffnet ist.


----------



## starlit (6. Mai 2009)

Das hoffe ich aber schon, dass wir in 2 Wochen nicht mehr über den Julier müssen! 
Der Splügenpass spart immerhin eine halbe Stunde Fahrzeit und macht zudem mehr Spaß.

Julier ist kein Problem, auch mit Sommereifen.


----------



## Radtourer500 (7. Mai 2009)

Hab gerade diese Info zum Splügenpass gefunden:



> Splügen in beiden Richtungen gesperrt bis 20.05.2009


Quelle: http://www.tcs.ch/main/de/home/verkehrsinfo/paesse_tunnels.html

Sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht auch für das lange Himmelfahrtswochenende.

EDIT: Noch ne Frage: Wo auf der Splügen-Route ist die letzte Tankstelle in der Schweiz, wo man den Tank noch mal günstig voll machen kann?


----------



## starlit (7. Mai 2009)

Kurz vor der Ausfahrt Splügen kommt eine Tankstelle, aber die ist teuer.
Besser z.B. in Thusis raus- und durch den Ort zum tanken fahren.

Hast du eine Unterkunft gebucht, oder fährst du auf gut Glück?

"Ufffahrt", wie die Schweizer sagen, ist absolute Hochsaison. Falls du auf einem Campingplatz unterkommen möchtest, unbedingt am Tag vorher kommen!


----------



## Radtourer500 (7. Mai 2009)

Wir haben unser Unterkunft in Gravedona schon gebucht. Danke aber trotzdem für die Warnung. Wir werden dann wahrscheinlich so gegen 5 Uhr losfahren, um 7 Uhr im Heidiland Frühstücken und dann weiter düsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (7. Mai 2009)

na ja, auf den 20.5. würde ich mich nicht zu stark verlassen. vor einer woche hat es nochmals einen meter neuschnee in der region gegeben und wer weiss, ob es der letzte war. im hochalpinen bereich lässt sich zum glück auch heute noch nicht alles timen. christian


----------



## Matze. (8. Mai 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war er noch zu.
> Vor Thusis kommt das Hinweis-Schild, falls noch geschlossen, über Julier- und Malojapass fahren.
> Bernadino-Route ist  zur Zeit nicht zu empfehlen, Baustellen!





Wenn nichts außergewöhliches gesperrt ist stellt das kein Problem dar, Baustellen am Bernhardino gabs die letzten 20 Jahre immer
Wenn die Reise mehr ans südliche Ufer geht ist der Bernhardino mit Sicherheit besser als der Julier.


----------



## starlit (8. Mai 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wenn die Reise mehr ans südliche Ufer geht ist der Bernhardino mit Sicherheit besser als der Julier.



...und dann musst du noch durch Lugano, dann das schmale Sträßchen den See entlang nach Porlezza (auch hier Baustelle!) und, wenn es zum Nordteil des Comer Sees geht, von Menaggio auf der Uferstraße fahren.
Alles recht hoher Nervfaktor, ich fahre wirklich lieber über den Julier.


----------



## Radtourer500 (8. Mai 2009)

Da wir nach Gravedona an den Nordzipfel des Comer Sees fahren wird es entweder der Splügenpass oder Julier und Malojer werden. In Thusis werden wir einfach schauen was auf dem Schild steht und dann entscheiden wo es lang geht. 

Bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich nicht doch noch einmal Winterreifen aufziehen soll


----------



## Radtourer500 (13. Mai 2009)

Nur zur Info. Laut Website des TCS ist der Splügenpass befahrbar.



> Splügen in beiden Richtungen frei 	13.05.09 15:56


Quelle: http://www.tcs.ch/main/de/home/verkehrsinfo/paesse_tunnels.html


----------



## starlit (13. Mai 2009)

Na also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radtourer500 (13. Mai 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm 

Jetzt steht auf einmal wieder was anderes da:



> Splügen in beiden Richtungen gesperrt bis 15.05.2009 16 :00 Uhr 	13.05.09 17:18


----------

